# Palestinian Resistance Photos



## Falcon29

Some members requested for me to create this thread again. I will make this new one with new photos from now on. I don't believe I'm violating rules. 

@Zarvan 

Here we go:

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

I remember your last thread about it,and i was impressed about their equipements and their personal gears..... where do all these equipments come from ? Iran ? black market ?


----------



## Falcon29

Gabriel92 said:


> I remember your last thread about it,and i was impressed about their equipements and their personal gears..... where do all these equipments come from ? Iran ?



Some come from Iran. Some stuff comes from other markets. Mortars come from Iran, snipers rifles, anti-tank missiles, used to bring in rockets(Now they produce them using material in Gaza, not that high quality material though). Sudan, Libya and Egypt are also used to bring in small arms and raw material. Depending on nature of political situation, it comes from different places.



Imran Khan said:


> both sides Israel - Palestine are using terror and religion for a political goal



This is not political thread dude, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 13 komaun

Falcon29 said:


> Some members requested for me to create this thread again. I will make this new one with new photos from now on. I don't believe I'm violating rules.
> 
> @Zarvan
> 
> Here we go:
> View attachment 188912
> 
> View attachment 188914
> 
> View attachment 188915
> 
> View attachment 188916
> 
> View attachment 188919
> 
> View attachment 188922
> 
> View attachment 188924
> 
> View attachment 188929


Very nice pics

i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## masud

which group it is? hamas?


----------



## Falcon29

masud said:


> which group it is? hamas?



Green/Dark Green headband= Hamas
Black/Gold headband= Palestinian Islamic Jihad
Red headband= PFLP
Yellow headband= Fatah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Toy m16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

New Rocket:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-15I

@Falcon29 
nice pics  
tell me please... about PFLP what their power compared to Hamas in Gaza?


----------



## haman10

F-15I said:


> about PFLP what their power compared to Hamas in Gaza?


they can both kick israeli as$ . thats what matters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Falcon29 Nice thread. One more for Kashmiri freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

13 komaun said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?


An excellent question.



Falcon29 said:


> View attachment 188949
> 
> View attachment 188950
> 
> View attachment 188951
> 
> View attachment 188953
> 
> View attachment 188955
> 
> View attachment 188958
> 
> View attachment 188959
> 
> View attachment 188960
> 
> View attachment 188961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green/Dark Green headband= Hamas
> Black/Gold headband= Palestinian Islamic Jihad
> Red headband= PFLP
> Yellow headband= Fatah


Now imagine if they unite.. They'd be much more formidable and can actually demand respect. But it's not my business, I guess.


----------



## Falcon29

@Ahmed Jo 

They are united. Two groups are armed by Hamas and trained. Another two supported by IJ. IJ and Hamas both use joint command room in last assault on Gaza. You are not informed on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Falcon29 said:


> Some members requested for me to create this thread again. I will make this new one with new photos from now on. I don't believe I'm violating rules.
> 
> @Zarvan
> 
> Here we go:
> View attachment 188912
> 
> View attachment 188914
> 
> View attachment 188915
> 
> View attachment 188916
> 
> View attachment 188919
> 
> View attachment 188922
> 
> View attachment 188924
> 
> View attachment 188929


Nice pics keep it up and keep posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Zarvan said:


> Nice pics keep it up and keep posting



Will update it every several days inshallah. 



haman10 said:


> they can both kick israeli as$ . thats what matters



Our ties are back full again. Possibly even strategic ties now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Our ties are back full again. Possibly even strategic ties now.



Hamas also has ties with zionist Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-15I

haman10 said:


> they can both kick israeli as$ . thats what matters



you are very funny farsi


----------



## haman10

F-15I said:


> you are very funny farsi


definitely your apprentice in this regard ! being a clown is what zios are for after all .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-15I

haman10 said:


> definitely your apprentice in this regard ! being a clown is what israelis are for after all .



go and pray to your mullahs


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Our ties are back full again. Possibly even strategic ties now.


yeah i'm aware of every single detail  i have my own sources but after the golan heights incident , iran wants to arms the living crap outta all military fractions in palestine . Hamas , PIJ and PFLP are all on the verge of receiving top notch techs .

except new commando equipment as well . all new night capabilities . dehlavie (iranian upgraded version of kornet ) missile , missile guidance systems , new rocket designs for RE . and ....

i am told to keep the rest shut



F-15I said:


> go and pray to your mullahs


will do  stay on topic now .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Great pictures.

Hopefully, anti-air defense systems which are better than the current MANPADs and small mini-subs will be developed by the resistance at some point. It may be not feasible right now but Iran and others will help them in the future, GOD willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Falcon29 More pictures ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Falcon29 @Zarrar Alvi @Rashid Mahmood @HRK @PWFI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

which grop they are? looks profesonal army.............


----------



## Zarvan

masud said:


> which grop they are? looks profesonal army.............


He looks from Al Quds Brigade and yes they pretty much act like Army despite treacherous Muslim governments they have not bowed down and stood their ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

masud said:


> which grop they are? looks profesonal army.............




The Arabic letters at the front of the hat state, "Suraya..., " therefore, this group must be the Palestinian Islamic Jihad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

masud said:


> which grop they are? looks profesonal army.............


Al-Quds Brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waseem.Khan

Even Palestine have a that much strong Army - Shocked


----------



## Falcon29

Waseem.Khan said:


> Even Palestine have a that much strong Army - Shocked



Their ground force is developing well, they are starting to create divisions and have formations like some modern armies but they lack much equipment to be called an army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Falcon29 what is their state of readiness today? The damage they suffered from last yr has been recovered or not yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Masallah thanks for the awesome pics 
but imagine they use this rpg sniper rocket mortar ak like that to strike fear IDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

Where have you been bro? Long time.



Umair Nawaz said:


> @Falcon29 what is their state of readiness today? The damage they suffered from last yr has been recovered or not yet?



Militarily they're prepared, but still could prepare more and need more time to achieve deterrence. They need to still increase capicities and not just match what they used to have. Problem is Egypt, Israel and PA are all working together to prevent Gaza's reconstruction, economic activity, and cooperating security wise in West Bank. So if they choose to attack Gaza at this time they can put up a fight but nothing more. As long as scumgbags like the one in the West Bank, Jordan and Egypt remain in power. If Islamists take over(hopefully MB will fight back in Egypt soon) this wouldn't be the situation and Israel wouldn't dare attack Muslims unless it wants us to declare Jihad and wipe them out.

Gaza's fighters are very determined people though, no matter what is waged against them, they will put up a fight. 

The fear is Israel will get greenlight from US, PA, Egypt to attack Gaza later this year to put more pressure on residents until 90% of residents want to leave Gaza if border is opened. That way they can reoccupy it easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Where have you been bro? Long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Militarily they're prepared, but still could prepare more and need more time to achieve deterrence. They need to still increase capicities and not just match what they used to have. Problem is Egypt, Israel and PA are all working together to prevent Gaza's reconstruction, economic activity, and cooperating security wise in West Bank. So if they choose to attack Gaza at this time they can put up a fight but nothing more. As long as scumgbags like the one in the West Bank, Jordan and Egypt remain in power. If Islamists take over(hopefully MB will fight back in Egypt soon) this wouldn't be the situation and Israel wouldn't dare attack Muslims unless it wants us to declare Jihad and wipe them out.
> 
> Gaza's fighters are very determined people though, no matter what is waged against them, they will put up a fight.
> 
> The fear is Israel will get greenlight from US, PA, Egypt to attack Gaza later this year to put more pressure on residents until 90% of residents want to leave Gaza if border is opened. That way they can reoccupy it easily.



How are you doing my friend?
Havent been on forum much lately. I started summer job in neurology department, 2 weeks ago. So I've been preoccupied with that. I regret that I applied for the job though.
Should have just used this summer to chillax. Play some games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

We should send our missiles too for battle testing. I heard they can evade ABM systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> How are you doing my friend?
> Havent been on forum much lately. I started summer job in neurology department, 2 weeks ago. So I've been preoccupied with that. I regret that I applied for the job though.
> Should have just used this summer to chillax. Play some games



Congrats on the job, have fun making money. Although I'm sure it as much as US money since everuhting in EU is expensive. 

All the good games are coming out November, need for speed, halo 5, dishonored 2, mass effect, assaisinaisn creed, fallout 4, etc...sucks during school season though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Congrats on the job, have fun making money. Although I'm sure it as much as US money since everuhting in EU is expensive.
> 
> All the good games are coming out November, need for speed, halo 5, dishonored 2, mass effect, assaisinaisn creed, fallout 4, etc...sucks during school season though.



Yeah I wanna blow my first salary on high-end PC components to build a hardcore rig, and also a PS4. 
But then I have to put aside other basic necessities of life, like eating food haha
Im a gaming addict/freak 

@xenon54 knows what Im talking about. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hamas armed wing names two new rockets after fallen commanders:













.....

*Border posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

isil is more havely armed then this plastine resistat, they need more " ANTI HAVY CLASS WEAPONS "............againts israil they are just cannon fodder.


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> @Falcon29 Nice thread. One more for Kashmiri freedom fighters.





engineer saad said:


> @Falcon29 Nice thread. One more for Kashmiri freedom fighters.



raz he rehnay do engineer sahab

But we can share with them the slogan of Kashmiri mujahideen its
Naraye Takbeer

But we can share with them the slogan of Kashmiri mujahideen its
Naraye Takbeer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is the strength of these malitia in Palestine ? 10,000 - 20,000 or more ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

sweet bring more pics guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is the strength of these malitia in Palestine ? 10,000 - 20,000 or more ?



16,000-22,000, 8,000 full time.


----------



## bdslph

i know it is picture thread but i dont see any bad to show link video 
sorry if my post is wrong here admin can remove it 

DEATH AMBUSH 






watch it it is awesome and has english translation it is abt the mujahid operation 
i loved it i watched with popcorn and softdrink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I'm seeing a lot of pictures of ATGMs & MANPADs...but those are worthless. Merkava 4Ms are the only tanks that go into gaza and they all have APS. ATGMs would be swatted out of the sky and ATGM crew's positions would be exposed, and they'll most likely die. Use IEDs, only chance against Merkava 4Ms for now. Also MANPADs are useless as well, Israeli planes fly high, are equipped with ECM pods and flares.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm seeing a lot of pictures of ATGMs & MANPADs...but those are worthless. Merkava 4Ms are the only tanks that go into gaza and they all have APS. ATGMs would be swatted out of the sky and ATGM crew's positions would be exposed, and they'll most likely die. Use IEDs, only chance against Merkava 4Ms for now. Also MANPADs are useless as well, Israeli planes fly high, are equipped with ECM pods and flares.



ATGM= Slowing down invasion, targeting other armor/troops
Manpad: Intended for Apache helicopters and works, prevents them from crossing border assisting their troops

....

They do use IED, once israel goes into the cities you will notice it more. They never go deep in any city, only bomb from air and advance in empty areas or devastated areas largely.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> ATGM= Slowing down invasion, targeting other armor/troops
> Manpad: Intended for Apache helicopters and works, prevents them from crossing border assisting their troops
> 
> ....
> 
> They do use IED, once israel goes into the cities you will notice it more. They never go deep in any city, only bomb from air and advance in empty areas or devastated areas largely.


Yeah I understand that, but all it's doing is exposing their positions. APS works b/c of a radar, if the Merkavas are anywhere near the other forces (and they almost always are, Israelis aren't stupid) they'll detect area of attack.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah I understand that, but all it's doing is exposing their positions. APS works b/c of a radar, if the Merkavas are anywhere near the other forces (and they almost always are, Israelis aren't stupid) they'll detect area of attack.



They know how to conceal their selves, don't worry about them.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> They know how to conceal their selves, don't worry about them.


It's not about concealment, APS detects the area where the shot was fired. Israelis don't care about the damage, they fire in the general direction with a tank shell = ATGM crew gone.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not about concealment, APS detects the area where the shot was fired. Israelis don't care about the damage, they fire in the general direction with a tank shell = ATGM crew gone.



No it doesn't, Israeli army immatures just do heavy firing in general direction they can guess. They never succeed in what you're saying. Hamas doesn't need your advice, they actually have military experience and their combat plan proved effective. There is no AGTM crew like you see in Syria, it's a single person concealed in Gaza and very hard to spot. Even if spotted not possible to target them.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> No it doesn't, Israeli army immatures just do heavy firing in general direction they can guess. They never succeed in what you're saying. Hamas doesn't need your advice, they actually have military experience and their combat plan proved effective. There is no AGTM crew like you see in Syria, it's a single person concealed in Gaza and very hard to spot. Even if spotted not possible to target them.


No. Trophy APS does give the direction from where the shot was fired. So do a lot of other APSs. And, in any case, even if it didn't, it's futile to use them against Merkavas, how many tanks were damaged or destroyed in Gaza last year? None that I can think of. As a rule of thumb for the majority of the time, if you can see them, they can see you. No ATGM Hamas uses are indirect fire, and therefore they can be targeted. I'm not trying to knock you guys down, I'm saying this for their own good.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> No. Trophy APS does give the direction from where the shot was fired. So do a lot of other APSs. And, in any case, even if it didn't, it's futile to use them against Merkavas, how many tanks were damaged or destroyed in Gaza last year? None that I can think of. As a rule of thumb for the majority of the time, if you can see them, they can see you. No ATGM Hamas uses are indirect fire, and therefore they can be targeted. I'm not trying to knock you guys down, I'm saying this for their own good.



Military professionals don't need advice of people on internet. They are aware of Trophy system and are working to counter it. Anti-tank missiles don't destroy modern day tanks, air strikes or IED's do. Their purpose isn't for destroying tanks, that's not possible.


----------



## Serpentine

@Falcon29

There are clashes right now in Jenin, west bank. An Israeli soldier seriously injured.

It seems they wanted to arrest someone, but faced some people resisting them.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> There are clashes right now in Jenin, west bank. An Israeli soldier seriously injured.
> 
> It seems they wanted to arrest someone, but faced some people resisting them.



I am about to post


----------



## CHI RULES

We may wish them good luck at least they are representing true spirit of Islam. Can some one confirm whether Mahmood Abbas has resigned from presedency or not. Further what is role of PLO in resistance as they are looking and acting like puppits of Israel.

Further is Mahmood Abbas a non Muslim.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Military professionals don't need advice of people on internet. They are aware of Trophy system and are working to counter it. Anti-tank missiles don't destroy modern day tanks, air strikes or IED's do. Their purpose isn't for destroying tanks, that's not possible.


And all the ammo cook offs in Syria wasn't enough proof of that?
Obviously, Merkavas are much safer than T-72s, and have blow out panels etc. However, ATGMs would disable these tanks, injure crew, force recovery team to get to the tank. However, APS counters that. Israeli tank crews obviously know this, and are probably the best trained in the Middle East after Turkey. They aren't stupid and they will definitely return fire to any ATGM launches.


Serpentine said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> There are clashes right now in Jenin, west bank. An Israeli soldier seriously injured.
> 
> It seems they wanted to arrest someone, but faced some people resisting them.


They're arresting PIJ leader.


----------



## Falcon29

CHI RULES said:


> We may wish them good luck at least they are representing true spirit of Islam. Can some one confirm whether Mahmood Abbas has resigned from presedency or not. Further what is role of PLO in resistance as they are looking and acting like puppits of Israel.
> 
> Further is Mahmood Abbas a non Muslim.



He just ended a pointless organization, he is still President, nothing changed.


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sparkle229

good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Some others just graduating...




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sparkle229

Ceylal said:


> *Some others just graduating...
> View attachment 308096
> *


do the palestinian have military acedamy


----------



## Zarvan

Sparkle229 said:


> do the palestinian have military acedamy


They are trained by Pakistan and Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sparkle229

Zarvan said:


> They are trained by Pakistan and Algeria


do the individual belong to hamas or al-Fateh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Sparkle229 said:


> do the individual belong to hamas or al-Fateh


Green/Dark Green headband= Hamas
Black/Gold headband= Palestinian Islamic Jihad
Red headband= PFLP
Yellow headband= Fatah
Got it from Post no.8


----------



## Zarvan

Sparkle229 said:


> do the individual belong to hamas or al-Fateh


No they belong to mainly official Palestine Police and tiny Military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sparkle229

im personally in favour of HAMAS



Zarvan said:


> No they belong to mainly official Palestine Police and tiny Military


I was hoping they would belong to Hamas


----------



## Zarvan

Sparkle229 said:


> im personally in favour of HAMAS
> 
> 
> I was hoping they would belong to Hamas


I am in favor of it but till now we are not training. Although Pakistan should train all Palestinian resistance groups as well as equip them.


----------



## Ceylal

Sparkle229 said:


> do the individual belong to hamas or al-Fateh


No idea, Algeria refuses to take sides in the Palestinian internal problems. The officer can be from either group. To my knowledge , Hamas doesn't send his members to other countries for training...The PA does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*From Cherchell Military Academy 




*


----------



## Falcon29

Sparkle229 said:


> do the individual belong to hamas or al-Fateh



PA security forces, non-military, they operate in some areas of West Bank.


----------



## الأعرابي

The power gap between these guys and the Israelis is simply unimaginable. There's smart resistance and there's stupid resistance. And these guys are doing it the stupid way I'm afraid.


----------



## Sparkle229

الأعرابي said:


> The power gap between these guys and the Israelis is simply unimaginable. There's smart resistance and there's stupid resistance. And these guys are doing it the stupid way I'm afraid.


would you mind explaining it please?


----------



## Ceylal

الأعرابي said:


> The power gap between these guys and the Israelis is simply unimaginable. There's smart resistance and there's stupid resistance. And these guys are doing it the stupid way I'm afraid.


Why stupid?
Palestinians are fighting for their country, for their dignity, and to live normal life like any citizen in this world. It isn't because Israel is super armed and protected by the west that it unbeatable. Vietnam beat France, a nuclear power . Vietnam also beat the US against overwhelming odds, and then China! South Africa beat the Rhodesian aparied supported by the West, the US and most of the arab states. Algeria defeated France and NATO....Examples are abound not limited to this few examples...
The mistake the Palestinian have made is to farm out the fight for their freedom to the Arabs...That was a mistake that cost them a lot...But their is a great hope from the youngest generation, and Israel occupation of their lands is limited in time..



.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> ...Palestinians are fighting for their country, for their dignity, and to live normal life like any citizen in this world...


Ah, if only that were true! Unfortunately, however, the Palestinian Arabs are fighting to destroy Israel rather than "live a normal life". That's why they've rejected statehood many times, because establishing it would involve giving up to goal of eliminating the Jewish State.


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Ah, if only that were true! Unfortunately, however, the Palestinian Arabs are fighting to destroy Israel rather than "live a normal life". That's why they've rejected statehood many times, because establishing it would involve giving up to goal of eliminating the Jewish State.


Oh please give us a brake from the mind set of hashed and rehashed rhetoric of destruction of the Tiny Israel, the friend of the west,the friend of christianity, the only and true democracy in the middle east! Even Israelis, the true ones that lived in and built the foundation of the state of Israel in the kibboutz, are decrying the apartheid policies of Israel and its radicalisation toward the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

الأعرابي said:


> The power gap between these guys and the Israelis is simply unimaginable. There's smart resistance and there's stupid resistance. And these guys are doing it the stupid way I'm afraid.



I welcome criticism, but you don't understand point of having a military branch, in case of this context. It's all about survival. Palestinians in West Bank agree to disarm, what they got in return was agreement that was never honored, selling of their rights, and bringing hundreds of thousands of random people claiming Jewish descent from around the world, that never had any connection to the land or any citizenship or permission from locals, to forcefully build towns for them on the neighborhood. In case of Gaza, it's not to 'resist' or make any offensive action, it's simply to survive the alternative, which would be complete dissipation of Palestinian cause. Improving armaments and armed force, is only intended to extend time frame of survival.

In that context, it is achieving the objective. Anyway, this is photo thread so we don't need political discussion here.


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> Oh please give us a brake from the mind set of hashed and rehashed rhetoric of destruction of the Tiny Israel -


Then you should stop propagating it and promote peace instead of phony "resistance", yes?


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Then you should stop propagating it and promote peace instead of *phony "resistance"*, yes?


,
Sorry lad, there is nothing phony about their resistance. The same resistance that give your forefathers.. their freedom from the Brits, and the same that gave mine from France....Have forgotten your history ? Palestinians will have theirs too.


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> Sorry lad, there is nothing phony about their resistance -


The phony part is that it's not "resistance" to "occupation" but warmongering aggression with the aim of conquering Israel and eliminating its Jewish inhabitants.


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> The phony part is that it's not "resistance" to "occupation" but warmongering aggression with the aim of conquering Israel and eliminating its Jewish inhabitants.


like this...




...Who is the warmonger?


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> like this...
> ...Who is the warmonger?


Do you think you can tell the hero from the villain in a movie by just a single frame from the middle?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Solomon2 said:


> Ah, if only that were true! Unfortunately, however, the Palestinian Arabs are fighting to destroy Israel rather than "live a normal life". That's why they've rejected statehood many times, because establishing it would involve giving up to goal of eliminating the Jewish State.



How are they supposed to have a state if the Israelis keep demolishing their buildings and expanding settlements? You need land in order to have a state. Common sense doesn't prevail in the Israeli mind does it? Having a puny strip such as gaza isn't satisfactory for a state.


----------



## Solomon2

WaLeEdK2 said:


> How are they supposed to have a state if the Israelis keep demolishing their buildings and expanding settlements? You need land in order to have a state --


You are twenty years behind.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Solomon2 said:


> You are twenty years behind.



http://www.haaretz.com/news/diploma...l-1.378725?v=4757EB0C62E0D5F95E1E8DFFAF3C8B46


http://m.dw.com/en/israel-approves-settlements-in-west-bank-east-jerusalem/a-18617230



http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...israeli-settlement-expansion-affront-to-world

I think I'm up to date.


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Do you think you can tell the hero from the villain in a movie by just a single frame from the middle?


We are not talking about a movie or hollywood! This is reality , a daily occurrence, that the Western world as well as the Arab world feign not see. We are talking about a country and an army that has no humanity. Nazis were better men!


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> We are not talking about a movie or hollywood! This is reality , a daily occurrence -


It's Pallywood. I've yet to find a factual story supporting their usual slandering captions.


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Hamas special forces(physical training):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

*Hamas armed wing:* The IDF prisoners we are holding will receive same treatment the Palestinian prisoners are receiving in Israeli prisons(Some say signal that the troops are alive and not dead as Israel claimed)

.................
.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Falcon29 said:


> View attachment 322862
> 
> View attachment 322864
> 
> View attachment 322867
> 
> View attachment 322868
> 
> View attachment 322869




Doesn't anyone find it a little hypocritical that the anti-Islam atheist is posting and promoting a non-secular Islamist group?


----------



## Falcon29

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Doesn't anyone find it a little hypocritical that the anti-Islam atheist is posting and promoting a non-secular Islamist group?



I'm not atheist nor anti-Islam, rather a spiritual person, which is personal to me, and none of your business.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not atheist nor anti-Islam, rather a spiritual person, which is personal to me, and none of your business.



Please tell me your kidding



Falcon29 said:


> And they returned to being tribal peoples with no influence at all. As backwards as Islam is





Falcon29 said:


> all religions are repressive cults. Islam derived from Judaism, it's the same stupid religion





Falcon29 said:


> I'm an agnostic-atheist





Falcon29 said:


> t admit you perceive these religions as man-made religions





Falcon29 said:


> s claiming the 'Divine God' made some mistakes when condemning gays, and many other things? A perfect God can't make such mistakes





Falcon29 said:


> religions made up their own God





Falcon29 said:


> I believe the religions are man-made





Falcon29 said:


> Without these religions, the world is better off.





Falcon29 said:


> secular nationalism is still better alternative





Falcon29 said:


> I would prefer there is no religion at all. Since I'm well informed, able to critically think and realize that people know religion is man made but use it to their benefit, overwhelmingly in negative ways.





Falcon29 said:


> No, I'm an atheist





Falcon29 said:


> I just believe humans no longer need these religions. And we can't claim everything is just 'extremist' interpretation, as if the God who made revealed this books made so many mistakes and wasn't sure what he is presenting.



Religion is a personal thing and I can respect that, all I'm saying is that who your promoting goes against your personal beliefs.


----------



## Falcon29

@EgyptianAmerican 

In the past I was open with my spiritual state, that has phases, and I can move on from that. I learned from it, and the experiences I had in my life help form who I am. Now I'd rather keep my spirituality personal, which I can assure you, has changed, if you're that curious. 

And to answer your question, their worldview does not go against my mine, you may not like them, as your government views them as enemy. You can keep that to yourself though, as this is photo thread and not for discussion.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Falcon29 said:


> @EgyptianAmerican
> 
> In the past I was open with my spiritual state, that has phases, and I can move on from that. I learned from it, and the experiences I had in my life help form who I am. Now I'd rather keep my spirituality personal, which I can assure you, has changed, if you're that curious.
> 
> And to answer your question, their worldview does not go against my mine, you may not like them, as your government views them as enemy. You can keep that to yourself though, as this is photo thread and not for discussion.



Whatever floats your Turkish Aid boat.


----------



## Falcon29

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Whatever floats your Turkish Aid boat.



Brother, do you need something from me? Feel free to ask, if so. If you have any questions related to topic of thread, I'd be happy to answer you. I'm addressing you with manners, and you come in here to attack me, even though I don't remember having a discussion with you. If you seek to get into religious discussion, I also welcome that too. I'm confused as to what message you're trying to across to me, you seem to hate me, without a reason, as I've never had prior discussion with you, and I didn't mention anything about Turkey. I'll continue to address you with good manners, since isn't that part of the Prophet's character?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Falcon29 said:


> Brother, do you need something from me? Feel free to ask, if so. If you have any questions related to topic of thread, I'd be happy to answer you. I'm addressing you with manners, and you come in here to attack me, even though I don't remember having a discussion with you. If you seek to get into religious discussion, I also welcome that too. I'm confused as to what message you're trying to across to me, you seem to hate me, without a reason, as I've never had prior discussion with you, and I didn't mention anything about Turkey. I'll continue to address you with good manners, since isn't that part of the Prophet's character?



Woah dude! It was a joke, calm down

I hold nothing against the Palestinian people or Turkey, stop taking this out of context.

How am I attacking you? I'm merely pointing out your clear hypocrisy/flip flopping of religious belief. I never insulted you or anyone else.

Take the conspiracy theories down a notch, stop being so paranoid and cynical and have a laugh, it's good for the soul. If your really that stressed and anxious to think that a joke is a insult then I think you need to take a retreat to Alaska, I would suggest Fairbanks and go exploring,enjoy the beauty and silence, I promise it will be Fun.


----------



## Falcon29

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Woah dude! It was a joke, calm down
> 
> I hold nothing against the Palestinian people or Turkey, stop taking this out of context.
> 
> How am I attacking you? I'm merely pointing out your clear hypocrisy/flip flopping of religious belief. I never insulted you or anyone else.
> 
> Take the conspiracy theories down a notch, stop being so paranoid and cynical and have a laugh, it's good for the soul. If your really that stressed and anxious to think that a joke is a insult then I think you need to take a retreat to Alaska, I would suggest Fairbanks and go exploring,enjoy the beauty and silence, I promise it will be Fun.



Well I'm not joking, I'm being serious, I sense sarcasm in your post, and I sense you hold a grudge against me, for some unknown reason. I hinted to you that I'm back in the fold of Islam, and I ran into a doubtful phase earlier in my lifetime, I don't see a need to announce so, but since you left me with no choice, there you go. I'd suggest you read up on some questions the companions of the Prophet(SAW), they ran into doubts too, and including a battle where they almost lost all hope, and a new verse in the Quran was revealed to address this. I am not stressed or anxious my friend, you seem to exhibit those psychological states, as you rushed into this thread to take up an issue with me. 

And to answer your question, even when I had doubts, I'm entitled to support a party from among my people, whether our views differ or not. But, from my philosophical perspective, principles/values determine whether one is a hypocrite or not, and my principles and values didn't change, and hence I don't believe I was a hypocrite, I was one dealing with weak imaan, to put it precisely. If I was a hypocrite, I would not have unveiled that I had endured a change in my worldview, especially related to my religion, and instead would have made an Islam of my own, where I would finely tune Islam to my liking, in order to cover up what I really went through, and try to convince myself that I was right and everyone else is wrong. But I didn't do that, and was straightforward and honest about what I felt, rather than making a mockery out of a complete and clear religion(Islam), which would mean I did not fear God. Yet I did fear God, hence why I refused to do that, and maybe that is why God sought to give me another chance, and that God willing I will remain this way until my death, and God willing die a Muslim. 

Don't mistake my serious personality for something else, I know I am coming off too serious, and not too playful, that doesn't mean I have anything against you, I respect you and hope to have fruitful discussions with you in the future.


----------



## Max

Falcon29 said:


>




Their uniform is same as Sindh Rangers






http://www.***************/pictures/data/220/medium/20070426172537enlus0099dn8.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

bro, Where is your regular military when Israel attack your border? Sorry, i don't know much about your army, Sometime, when i saw on my television. i saw Israel launched their missiles toward your people. Your country has oil? Sell and increase your military easily. Why didn't they do ? sorry if my question is silly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Falcon29 said:


> Well I'm not joking, I'm being serious, I sense sarcasm in your post, and I sense you hold a grudge against me, for some unknown reason. I hinted to you that I'm back in the fold of Islam, and I ran into a doubtful phase earlier in my lifetime, I don't see a need to announce so, but since you left me with no choice, there you go. I'd suggest you read up on some questions the companions of the Prophet(SAW), they ran into doubts too, and including a battle where they almost lost all hope, and a new verse in the Quran was revealed to address this. I am not stressed or anxious my friend, you seem to exhibit those psychological states, as you rushed into this thread to take up an issue with me.
> 
> And to answer your question, even when I had doubts, I'm entitled to support a party from among my people, whether our views differ or not. But, from my philosophical perspective, principles/values determine whether one is a hypocrite or not, and my principles and values didn't change, and hence I don't believe I was a hypocrite, I was one dealing with weak imaan, to put it precisely. If I was a hypocrite, I would not have unveiled that I had endured a change in my worldview, especially related to my religion, and instead would have made an Islam of my own, where I would finely tune Islam to my liking, in order to cover up what I really went through, and try to convince myself that I was right and everyone else is wrong. But I didn't do that, and was straightforward and honest about what I felt, rather than making a mockery out of a complete and clear religion(Islam), which would mean I did not fear God. Yet I did fear God, hence why I refused to do that, and maybe that is why God sought to give me another chance, and that God willing I will remain this way until my death, and God willing die a Muslim.
> 
> Don't mistake my serious personality for something else, I know I am coming off too serious, and not too playful, that doesn't mean I have anything against you, I respect you and hope to have fruitful discussions with you in the future.



Bro calm down! You really need to take a vacation.

Honestly dude, I don't care what your religious preference is, just pointing out inconsistency in your statements and thread.

Frankly I don't care if your not muslim so please do not bring it up, like you said this is not a religious discussion. 

But I still wish the Palestinian people a state and a Turkish Aid boat(lol)


----------



## Falcon29

Max said:


> There uniform is same as Sindh Rangers




Iran sends these uniforms to us, lately uniforms are just sown locally. 



xiao qi said:


> bro, Where is your regular military when Israel attack your border? Sorry, i don't know much about your army, Sometime, when i saw on my television. i saw Israel launched their missiles toward your people. Your country has oil? Sell and increase your military easily. Why didn't they do ? sorry if my question is silly



Well we are under occupation, so we can't have a regular military, we never were allowed. We have presence in two of our territories, the West Bank and Gaza(Which most of these pics are from). The West Bank used to have small armed groups, not anymore, now there is a security force loyal to the President that can only operate in some areas, while the Israeli army is present everywhere else. We have no access to resources because Israel controls them(offshore gas, water, and some say oil in Golan). 

So we are only able to form small paramilitary like groups. And today these are present in Gaza. They do defend the border well, but they don't always fire back if Israel fires missiles, because Israel will declare an operation and world will likely support it. But, in regards to border defense, they are active:

http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-C...during-arrest-of-Palestinian-fishermen-465988

This was when Israeli forces invaded and tried expanding buffer zone:

Calling the incident a “serious violation of the cease-fire”, senior Hamas officials warned Israel not to test the organization’s military capabilities.

Speaking to the Bethlehem-based _Maan_ news agency, Hamas official Moshir al-Masri blamed Israel for the uptick in violence.

“This escalation in the Strip is a serious violation of the ceasefire,” said al-Masri.

Despite the recent string of Hamas mortar attacks, al-Masri warned Israel against provoking a wider conflict.

“Do not test our patience,” he said. “The enemy needs to understand that the more it increases its crimes, the stronger our response will be.”
.....

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/211773

......

Hope that answered your question! 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Bro calm down! You really need to take a vacation.
> 
> Honestly dude, I don't care what your religious preference is, just pointing out inconsistency in your statements and thread.
> 
> Frankly I don't care if your not muslim so please do not bring it up, like you said this is not a religious discussion.
> 
> But I still wish the Palestinian people a state and a Turkish Aid boat(lol)



الله يهديك

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

Falcon29 said:


> Iran sends these uniforms to us, lately uniforms are just sown locally.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we are under occupation, so we can't have a regular military, *we never were allowed*. We have presence in two of our territories, the West Bank and Gaza(Which most of these pics are from). The West Bank used to have small armed groups, not anymore, now there is a security force loyal to the President that can only operate in some areas, while the Israeli army is present everywhere else. We have no access to resources because Israel controls them(offshore gas, water, and some say oil in Golan).
> 
> So we are only able to form small paramilitary like groups. And today these are present in Gaza. They do defend the border well, but they don't always fire back if Israel fires missiles, because Israel will declare an operation and world will likely support it. But, in regards to border defense, they are active:
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-C...during-arrest-of-Palestinian-fishermen-465988
> 
> This was when Israeli forces invaded and tried expanding buffer zone:
> 
> Calling the incident a “serious violation of the cease-fire”, senior Hamas officials warned Israel not to test the organization’s military capabilities.
> 
> Speaking to the Bethlehem-based _Maan_ news agency, Hamas official Moshir al-Masri blamed Israel for the uptick in violence.
> 
> “This escalation in the Strip is a serious violation of the ceasefire,” said al-Masri.
> 
> Despite the recent string of Hamas mortar attacks, al-Masri warned Israel against provoking a wider conflict.
> 
> “Do not test our patience,” he said. “The enemy needs to understand that the more it increases its crimes, the stronger our response will be.”
> .....
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/211773
> 
> ......
> 
> Hope that answered your question!
> 
> 
> 
> الله يهديك


Who allowed? your country is a nation on the world and was accepted by UN? Why didnt you have your right to have the military?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xiao qi said:


> Who allowed? your country is a nation on the world and was accepted by UN? Why didnt you have your right to have the military?



We do not have a state, we have two territories, the largest being the West Bank, and the Israeli military controls it, and Israel occupies it, there are only some cities and villages where Israel allows Palestinian police presence. It controls the borders, and all major resources inside in the West Bank. Then there is Gaza, the smaller territory, which also had Israeli army controlling it in past, recently they pulled out in 2005, but still control the air, land and sea of the territory. So we only have small paramilitary groups that can't get access to professional grade weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

Falcon29 said:


> We do not have a state, we have two territories, the largest being the West Bank, and the Israeli military controls it, and Israel occupies it, there are only some cities and villages where Israel allows Palestinian police presence. It controls the borders, and all major resources inside in the West Bank. Then there is Gaza, the smaller territory, which also had Israeli army controlling it in past, recently they pulled out in 2005, but still control the air, land and sea of the territory. So we only have small paramilitary groups that can't get access to professional grade weapons.


Something same as my country after 1945, We have two governments in one country. But Both of them has strong army that was supported by foreign. My house in the north of Vietnam, like North and South Korea. Hoping a solution for your country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xiao qi said:


> Something same as my country after 1945, We have two governments in one country. But Both of them has strong army that was supported by foreign. My house in the north of Vietnam, like North and South Korea. Hoping a solution for your country



Thank you, I really appreciate it, your people are a very humble people from my observations .... I hope for better for my country and the rest of the world, we really do need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Zarvan said:


> They are trained by Pakistan and Algeria



And Bangladesh too.We train Palestinians in BMA ( Bangladesh Military Academy ) and BNA ( Bangladesh Naval Academy ).We always supported and stood by Palestinians.When we got independence in 1971,Israel was one of the first countries to recognize us,but we rather officially rejected their recognition and insulted them.

@Falcon29 Great job posting the photos,keep posting more and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

My Algerian , Bangladeshi , Sudani , Plestinian , Syrian , Iraqi , Pakistani , Egyptian , Azerbaijani , Turkiministani , Morrocean , Lybian , Yemeni and ... brothers. Quds is ours. It is not about religion or something else. It's about our honor. Quds IS OURS. Jews have no place there. I say again Quds is ours.
The only annoying thing is Turkish , Qatari and Saudi traitors who are weakening our Muslim brothers. Saudi dirty dollar is killing our brothers in Yemen , Iraq , Syria and Palestine.

@*EgyptianAmerican*
Israeli soldiers have prisoned Palestinian children and women for years now you come here and make joke!

@Falcon29
I admire your patience. The guy is drinking coffee under nice wave of cooler then burps. Let him have fun. We will fight and they will watch that's our difference from these guys. However i wish safety and happiness for him since he is Egyptian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

mohammad45 said:


> Jews have no place there.



Thats not nice,people of all religions have equal rights...It would be more nice if you said "Zionists and Israelis" 
instead of just "Jews" as there are alot of jews here who are against Israel.



mohammad45 said:


> The only annoying thing is Turkish , Qatari and Saudi traitors who are weakening our Muslim brothers. Saudi dirty dollar is killing our brothers in Yemen , Iraq , Syria and Palestine.



Middle east is f'ed up with these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

~Phoenix~ said:


> Thats not nice,people of all religions have equal rights...It would be more nice if you said "Zionists and Israelis"
> instead of just "Jews" as there are alot of jews here who are against Israel.


I agree with you. Good Jews , however it is hard to me accept a Jew is good because they insult our prophet Jesus (mpbuh) , are against Israel coz they know that who forced their fathers to leave EU and US and go to Israel. Jews hate Zionists. I know


----------



## ~Phoenix~

mohammad45 said:


> I agree with you. Good Jews , however it is hard to me accept a Jew is good because they insult our prophet Jesus (mpbuh) , are against Israel coz they know that who forced their fathers to leave EU and US and go to Israel. Jews hate Zionists. I know



Agreed,brother.Zionism and Israel is like ISIS,both pretend to be Jewish and Muslim respectively and try to defame us.1/5 of Israelis are Muslims,but most of them are anti-Palestine and vice versa about ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@~Phoenix~ @mohammad45

Thank you brothers, I appreciate the comments. Just want to be as precise and good hearted as possible(I know it's annoying a little), no need to show enmity to Jews or any others. Jews used to be the nation that is supposed to follow and uphold God's principles, and recently they changed, and after WW2 many became atheist and have pursued different way of life. Much of which revolves too much around money/materialism/professionalism rather than valuing ethics. And they hold decent amount of influence in the world, and innovated some things, their mistake is making the wrong use of it their impressive valuing of education/logic/reason. So I do hope they change one day. And for Muslims, of course all of them are in bad state, in political sense, some did more wrong than other, that doesn't mean we should lower our standard or take part in any fitnah, better to leave it and wait till we get opportunity to restore better values in world. And get help in our spiritual state too. Hopefully it's soon, if God wills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Falcon29 said:


> no need to show enmity to Jews or any others.



The difference between a Jew and a Zionist is that one has a God and a religion,while other does not.I never call Israelis as Jews...Jews are much better than them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 335803
> View attachment 335804
> View attachment 335805
> View attachment 335806
> View attachment 335807
> View attachment 335808
> View attachment 335809
> View attachment 335810





mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 335811
> View attachment 335812
> View attachment 335813
> View attachment 335814
> View attachment 335815
> View attachment 335816
> View attachment 335817
> View attachment 335818





mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 335819
> View attachment 335820
> View attachment 335821
> View attachment 335822
> View attachment 335823
> View attachment 335824
> View attachment 335825
> View attachment 335826



How about putting the video instead of 24 tiny images?


----------



## Muhammed45

~Phoenix~ said:


> How about putting the video instead of 24 tiny images?


Not enough permission!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

- 9/11 did irreparable damage to the Palestinian cause 
- allowing the Israelis, the west and the media to paint the Palestinian struggle into a battle between Islam and Judaism has done irreparable damage to the Palestinian cause for an independent and viable nation.

There are many Palestinians who are non-muslim and their sense of injustice is no different. These people should be highlighted. Palestinian Christians should be sent as envoys and lobbyists around the world...to show the world - hey, we're Palestinians too. We stand side by side by our brothers of a different religion and our struggle is for something to call our own not religion.

The PLO and early Palestinian resistance groups had lots of non muslims in key positions...but, sadly, they've been shoved to the background as more and more the Islam/ummah angle was played up.

Surely, we have to understand that's a strategy for nailed on defeat in the world we live in today. Hell, I fear the Serb genocide of Bosnian muslims would have continued unabated if it was happening today instead of before 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

mohammad45 said:


> Not enough permission!



Then post more and more! Be more active!



Russell said:


> - 9/11 did irreparable damage to the Palestinian cause
> - allowing the Israelis, the west and the media to paint the Palestinian struggle into a battle between Islam and Judaism has done irreparable damage to the Palestinian cause for an independent and viable nation.
> 
> There are many Palestinians who are non-muslim and their sense of injustice is no different. These people should be highlighted. Palestinian Christians should be sent as envoys and lobbyists around the world...to show the world - hey, we're Palestinians too. We stand side by side by our brothers of a different religion and our struggle is for something to call our own not religion.
> 
> The PLO and early Palestinian resistance groups had lots of non muslims in key positions...but, sadly, they've been shoved to the background as more and more the Islam/ummah angle was played up.
> 
> Surely, we have to understand that's a strategy for nailed on defeat in the world we live in today. Hell, I fear the Serb genocide of Bosnian muslims would have continued unabated if it was happening today instead of before 9/11.




Well said.Wanted to say the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kindly leave the pictures to me guys(I'll post modern ones).


----------



## saynow

nice pics
thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

file:///C:/MintpressNewsMPN/photos/a.427073724002835.96035.277613075615568/1233655406677992/?type=3

Gaza is under attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani958

we should send them to europe


----------



## ~Phoenix~

dani958 said:


> we should send *them* to europe


 

Yes,please send back the zionists.We don't want further terrorism!
Anyone with a heart would not accept your kind,except for conducting biological experiments ( no problems on experimenting on animals ),but torturing zionists to death is also fun as well!









maroofz2000 said:


> file:///C:/MintpressNewsMPN/photos/a.427073724002835.96035.277613075615568/1233655406677992/?type=3
> 
> Gaza is under attack.




But Gaza will never be overrun,the freedom fighters would always find a way back...Remember Vietnam?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Not on any living creatures, i am an animal lover and member of WWP


----------



## ~Phoenix~

maroofz2000 said:


> Not on any living creatures, i am an animal lover and member of WWP



Oh,well,I remember that it would be an insult to every single living being in the universe if we classify zionists amongst them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Video highlights the intensity of what the Palestinian forces have to deal with, naval bombardment, F16 aerial strikes(very beginning of video), and Apache helicopter support, all just to support IDF special forces attempting short incursions on the coast of Gaza. You will hear Palestinian forces attempting to repel them:





......

Hamas forces approaching Israeli troops taking cover in a building inside Gaza near the border, near the end of the video and APC or tank is targeted with RPG-29:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dil

Nice thread dude, inshallah Palestine will be free soon. Haven't seen a lot of these pictures before.
For anyone seeking a wallpaper, here are two 1920x1080 images from my personal collection, some of my favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Skip to 11:19, real footage of Israeli Special Force incursion on coast of Gaza, to achieve some objectives and pull out. They are supported by Naval Fire and aerial power. The incursion failed in achieving stated objectives and they had to pull out. You can here anti-aircraft light fire throughout, probably targeting some drones in the sky. At 12:09 some naval shelling begins. At 12:35 they begin a 'fence' of air strikes to allow for troops to pull out. At 13:21 an Israeli Apache Helicopter beings launching attacks. 13:35 Palestinian manpad fire at the chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Skip to 11:19, real footage of Israeli Special Force incursion on coast of Gaza, to achieve some objectives and pull out. They are supported by Naval Fire and aerial power. The incursion failed in achieving stated objectives and they had to pull out. You can here anti-aircraft light fire throughout, probably targeting some drones in the sky. At 12:09 some naval shelling begins. At 12:35 they begin a 'fence' of air strikes to allow for troops to pull out. At 13:21 an Israeli Apache Helicopter beings launching attacks. 13:35 Palestinian manpad fire at the chopper.



Great video. Shows the readiness and determination. Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

GUYS THANKS FOR THE VIDEO AND THE PICS
SO NICE MISS THOSE 
I AM FULLY SUPPORT HAMAS PALESTINE AND ITS RESISTANCE 

PALESTINE WILL BE FREE AND ISRAHELL WILL BE OUT OF THE MAP


----------



## Falcon29

Saraya Alquds Brigades shows footage of 2014 Israeli ground incursion on eastern-southern border of Gaza/Israel. Israel tanks accompanied by troops and bulldozers are taking measures to destroy the fence area and pave way for tanks to enter. At 2:44 it is real footage of the of Israeli skirmishes on border. Saraya Alquds was able to target them with mortar shelling from there, which lead to injured/killed troops. Shelling at 3:28. The purpose was to end Israeli artillery heavy shelling of the city which was injuring/killing many civilians. It paused the shelling and achieved the objective at the moment. 4:00-4:30 real footage of the scene. Starting at 4:38, some Israeli troops left the tanks/artillery to inspect the area and get targets for their army. 

Upon observing Palestinian militants brought out anti-tank equipment to use against IDF infantry which you can see at 5:53, it's not targeting bulldozer but troops to the right of it. As the strike was completed Israeli drone found their position and fired a missile but missed the target and they escaped. 



bdslph said:


> GUYS THANKS FOR THE VIDEO AND THE PICS
> SO NICE MISS THOSE
> I AM FULLY SUPPORT HAMAS PALESTINE AND ITS RESISTANCE
> 
> PALESTINE WILL BE FREE AND ISRAHELL WILL BE OUT OF THE MAP



Palestinians appreciate the support!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Palestinians appreciate the support!



Can't find the political discussion thread so I'll ask here and if you can link me to the appropriate thread, I'll delete this post and take it from there. What's your opinion on the recent Hamas/Fatah reconciliation and Netanhayu thinking it's fake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Can't find the political discussion thread so I'll ask here and if you can link me to the appropriate thread, I'll delete this post and take it from there. What's your opinion on the recent Hamas/Fatah reconciliation and Netanhayu thinking it's fake?



I've been saying all along that Hamas doesn't want to administer Gaza or any other Palestinian territory. It doesn't know a way out, however. Largely because the controversy surrounding the armed wing. This time around Hamas is serious about giving up administration of Gaza to the PA. They genuinely don't want it anymore. PA wants a lot more out of that, I am unsure what Egypt's position is on whether the armed wing should be dismantled. Egypt has played a big role so far, and if it can convince PA to move forward without dismantling the armed wing, it will work this time. Hamas does not want to dismantle the armed wing, because of three reasons. 

One being that they fear the PA will politically crackdown on them if they are without weapons. Another being that these armed wings have gone a far way now, they are somewhat large and all that work that went into forming them would go to waste. The second reason is Hamas doesn't really have a purpose without an armed wing, it will lose relevance if it does. It initially was a social movement that morphed into an armed resistance group which is what it was famous for. People want it to remain an armed resistance group but want them to leave the government. Lastly, these armed wings should not be dismantled unless UN declares a Palestinian state that international community formulates. 

PA wants Hamas to disarm the armed wing as they ultimately control the territory and they are powerful enough where security forces can't threaten them. If they insist, I can't predict what will happen. The talks and steps being taken are more serious than ever so something must come out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

They have more modern kit than I had seen in other media. Where do they get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

"He won't see freedom till our prisoners see it"




Human One said:


> They have more modern kit than I had seen in other media. Where do they get it?



It's not really that modern, besides a select couple thousand of special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hamas defensive live fire exercises(today):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Résistance? Which resistance...rak tetmanyek?
The only men left is Palestine are kingarderners and women....the rest in The Arab basket of déplorables...


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Hamas defensive live fire exercises(today):



These two pictures are pretty wild, considering the color of the uniform adopted by those playing prisoner. They're really getting down to details, even adding those silly balloon camo meshes the enemy wears on top of their helmets ey. The only things missing are the burgundy boots.

@Falcon29 , I'm sure you heard the rockets fired in this drill caused the southern Israeli sirens to go off and the Iron Dome was supposedly activated.
*
Tensions on Gaza Border: Hamas Drill Triggers Israeli Missile Defense System*

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/gaza-rocket-sirens-sound-in-southern-israel-1.5939794

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> These two pictures are pretty wild, considering the color of the uniform adopted by those playing prisoner. They're really getting down to details, even adding those silly balloon camo meshes the enemy wears on top of their helmets ey. The only things missing are the burgundy boots.
> 
> @Falcon29 , I'm sure you heard the rockets fired in this drill caused the southern Israeli sirens to go off and the Iron Dome was supposedly activated.
> *
> Tensions on Gaza Border: Hamas Drill Triggers Israeli Missile Defense System*
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/gaza-rocket-sirens-sound-in-southern-israel-1.5939794



It was a result of these exercises last night, the rocket was fired into the sea earlier in the day:






....
....

The exercises are continuing until Friday, it's actually serious preparations for a popular march that will take place Friday on the border. To be prepared if Israel takes deadly measures against the unarmed demonstrators. Today they were conducting live mortar fire drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

That armoured vehicle in the photo stands out. What exactly is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Human One said:


> That armoured vehicle in the photo stands out. What exactly is it?


I think that it's a mock-up.
Israel will never let an armoured vehicle in the hands of Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Thanks. Have any been captured?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Human One said:


> Thanks. Have any been captured?


I don't recall any having been captured, but Israel will surely never have Hamas running about with a weapon that can kill them in loads.
So if they did, the APC would have a bomb dropped on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Human One said:


> That armoured vehicle in the photo stands out. What exactly is it?



It's a mock Israeli tank , training on disabling them and pursuing the soldiers .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

Thanks, Mhnoud and Falcon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Time to close this chapter..Palestine what was left of her from the Arabs, was buried for ever by Trump..By the time he finishes his second term, Palestine will a story of the past..
Palestinians will be forced to move to Jordan and create a new state, a dream of the Sauds to get rid of the only true Hashemite , the true descendant of the the Prophète Mohamed saws..And the Sinai That was discussed as their future home in the past, will be reclaimed by Israel as a natural extension of her state...


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> Time to close this chapter..Palestine what was left of her from the Arabs, was buried for ever by Trump..By the time he finishes his second term, Palestine will a story of the past..
> Palestinians will be forced to move to Jordan and create a new state, a dream of the Sauds to get rid of the only true Hashemite , the true descendant of the the Prophète Mohamed saws..And the Sinai That was discussed as their future home in the past, will be reclaimed by Israel as a natural extension of her state...


Well they should have moved in 1948


----------



## Falcon29

*They're actually locally made R160 rockets, genius, and not based off Fajr 3(grad rocket). Also the message is 'do not make a mistake in your assessment'. After it appears Israeli Cabinet gave orders to heavily attack demonstrators and cause mass casualties. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052891868537720833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

Falcon29 said:


> *They're actually locally made R160 rockets,*



Have they been tested or used?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Human One said:


> Have they been tested or used?



Yes they test fire into the sea and have used a couple in 2014 Israeli assault on Gaza. They are made in Gaza(taught with help from Iranians and others), but, they cannot get good raw materials so they are pretty low quality. They have a launcher now for them which is new, but I don't see it beating Patriot missile defense system. It's hard to overcome such expensive and proven technology.

There was a video of them firing one but Youtube seems to be taking them all down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Israel has habbit to launch massive attacks on Palestinian infrastructure close to US election as US is busy with local issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Time to get this thread in the basket of the forgotten....


----------



## Slav Defence

*Thread is made sticky.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamal18

Absolutely love these photos, keep them coming! You get a personal view of these mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Slav Defence said:


> *Thread is made sticky.*



Thank you for that! Have to usually dig up the section because it's only once in awhile that new photos are published, lol. 



jamal18 said:


> Absolutely love these photos, keep them coming! You get a personal view of these mujahids.



Thanks Jamal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Falcon29 said:


> Thank you for that! Have to usually dig up the section because it's only once in awhile that new photos are published, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jamal!


I want to see more threads about Palestine and want to record their point of view.If you make any thread, kindly tag me over there.I will go through myself and monitor.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

Falcon29 said:


> Yes they test fire into the sea and have used a couple in 2014 Israeli assault on Gaza. They are made in Gaza(taught with help from Iranians and others), but, they cannot get good raw materials so they are pretty low quality. They have a launcher now for them which is new, but I don't see it beating Patriot missile defense system. It's hard to overcome such expensive and proven technology.
> 
> There was a video of them firing one but Youtube seems to be taking them all down.



I did not know. I'll have to look for the video. Maybe large numbers and multiple warheads can get through air defences?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Falcon29

Human One said:


> I did not know. I'll have to look for the video. Maybe large numbers and multiple warheads can get through air defences?



Here it is:

https://www.alqassam.net/arabic/الفيديو/667/إطلاق-صاروخ-R160-تجاه-حيفا

...
...

They would need to overwhelm the defenses but can't due to limited arsenal/access to weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*New rocket in Quds Brigades arsenal used for first time(similar to elephant rockets in Syria):*







...
...


*Joint Military committee(all military factions) footage of rocket firing in recent exchange of fire:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062331318833438723
^^

At 0:29, looks like slower rockets launched more vertically, then afterwards other rockets fired at more horizontal angle with much more speed. Must be attempt to confuse the Iron Dome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Hamas leader Sindar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Palestinian Authority police violently intervene a protest in Ramallah Minor Court in Ramallah, West Bank, 12 March 2017 [Issam Rimawi/Anadolu Agency]
_____

_ ‘Do you write about our occupation? *We are occupied by our leaders.* The Palestinian occupation starts in our family with our father and uncles. Afterwards we are occupied by our boss and our leaders. The individual does not exist...That is our greatest real problem and explains our society’s stagnation.’ _link


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*Israeli military official to Ynet(Hebrew): Hamas has 37,000 rockets and mortars in Gaza *

^^

The previous estimate was 12,000, and that sounded more realistic. Not sure how it made such a big jump, and I don't believe it. If it is true that means the rest of factions in Gaza have around 20,000 or more. So 50,000 plus arsenal is much better than what they had in the past and can actually deter Israel. Although I don't believe that and there's no way to truly know. 

......
......

*Some photos from Hamas's 31st anniversary rally today:*

*1.) Quadcopters used by IDF to fire tear gas on demonstrators being displayed by Hamas fighter:





2.) Others:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Falcon29 said:


> *Quadcopters used by IDF to fire tear gas on demonstrators being displayed by Hamas fighter:*



How was that captured?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Human One said:


> How was that captured?



Fell down while IDF was using it to fire tear gas at demonstrators near the border. Several of them fall or demonstrators get them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

That's a surprise. Do Palestinian groups also use them in Gaza?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Falcon29 said:


> Fell down while IDF was using it to fire tear gas at demonstrators near the border. Several of them fall or demonstrators get them down.



There was something on the internet about a Tunisian engineer who was assisnated by the Israelis because he was making drones for Hamas.

Keep it up with the pictures. Love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Palestinian resistance needs to acquire more heavy caliber sniper rifles....one shot one kill. the heavier the death toll for the yids the better....we all know the yids cannot take casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Russian-made ATGM or is it built in Hamas Mujahedeen's local Industry?



Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Russian-made ATGM or is it built in Hamas Mujahedeen's local Industry?



I have heard they are north Korean from the black market or direct purchase. It would be difficult to locally produce those. They do have some Russian style ones too.



Human One said:


> That's a surprise. Do Palestinian groups also use them in Gaza?



I don't see them having much of a use but it shows technical capability to convert Israeli weapons to their use. These are cheap drones though. The actual israeli produced ones have fell in Gaza before and could be used by the military wing of Hamas.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Falcon29 said:


> I have heard they are north Korean from the black market or direct purchase. It would be difficult to locally produce those. They do have some Russian style ones too.



Ok thanks. Some say if a group or a country develops the knowhow on how the guidance of these ATGMs work, they could also develop the anti-air defense systems that can shoot down fighter jets. I'm not electrical engineer and certainly don't have a military background, but I remember reading writings tat made those assertions.


----------



## Falcon29

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Ok thanks. Some say if a group or a country develops the knowhow on how the guidance of these ATGMs work, they could also develop the anti-air defense systems that can shoot down fighter jets. I'm not electrical engineer and certainly don't have a military background, but I remember reading writings tat made those assertions.



Np, they have dual layered air defense which can assist them against helicopters and some drones but above that it is difficult. Such technology they would need to acquire from outside, and they lack the tech/raw materials to produce them. As well as financial budget which is very limited. So the most they will invest in is acquiring manpads/aa guns to help against ground invasion helicopter support and not intended to shoot down jets.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Falcon29 said:


> I have heard they are north Korean from the black market or direct purchase. It would be difficult to locally produce those. They do have some Russian style ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see them having much of a use but it shows technical capability to convert Israeli weapons to their use. These are cheap drones though. The actual israeli produced ones have fell in Gaza before and could be used by the military wing of Hamas.



In the battle against Mosul in 2016 and 2017, an Israeli company provided an equipment that jammed these drones to the US military, which in turn provided it to the Iraqi military (https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/06/us-air-force-buys-counter-drone-tech-to-battle-isis/). These counter-drone techs were basically jamming the ISIS drones. 

So in essence, those drones have no use to the Palestinian resistance groups - unless they developed the technology that can recognize anti-jamming signals. It is also possible the Palestinian groups developed a similar anti-drone techs, and took down those drones.


----------



## Falcon29

Some more pics:





















Hassan Al-Somal said:


> In the battle against Mosul in 2016 and 2017, an Israeli company provided an equipment that jammed these drones to the US military, which in turn provided it to the Iraqi military (https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/06/us-air-force-buys-counter-drone-tech-to-battle-isis/). These counter-drone techs were basically jamming the ISIS drones.
> 
> So in essence, those drones have no use to the Palestinian resistance groups - unless they developed the technology that can recognize anti-jamming signals. It is also possible the Palestinian groups developed a similar anti-drone techs, and took down those drones.



Have no idea tbh , although drones are mostly of no use to the Palestinian military factions and they aren't important to them. There might be some exceptions. They'd know how the battlefield conditions are.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125430218443722752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125073072115970049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125055932147200000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124735514874040326

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Falcon29
Opposite of Palestinian resistance and actually PA but here's a link about Jordan supplying some vehicles to PA. Its old news but unsure if you saw it.

https://militaryedge.org/articles/palestinian-security-forces-receive-al-jawad-vehicles/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> Opposite of Palestinian resistance and actually PA but here's a link about Jordan supplying some vehicles to PA. Its old news but unsure if you saw it.
> 
> https://militaryedge.org/articles/palestinian-security-forces-receive-al-jawad-vehicles/



They train together along with US security forces in Jordan I'm pretty sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> They train together along with US security forces in Jordan I'm pretty sure.


They won the KASOTC challenge in 2016 I think so an impressive bunch to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Video from PIJ shows a collection of their missiles, including their newly claimed missile, Badr-3, which is reported to be 250 kg. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126236300296646657

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

In this video, the destructive power of the 29 KG Kornet ATGM missile in unbelievable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125096073263964162

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> In this video, the destructive power of the 29 KG Kornet ATGM missile in unbelievable.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125096073263964162



Some people claim the trophy system activated, it's hard to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

link





link


----------



## Falcon29

Solomon2 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

Qassam Brigades training(2019):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170396839574724612

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Falcon29 said:


>


arent those the fajr 5 iranian weapons?


----------



## Falcon29

Photos are from today's Al Jazeera segment regarding the Qassam Brigades. Shows they are making effort to arm and upgrade their capabilities despite the land , sea and air siege. Also due to Egyptian efforts to make buffer zone on the border with Gaza which is making it more difficult to procure arms.

They are showing a technical ability to manufacture some of their arms and work with what they have. They have improved communications and revised strategy.

However, even with that, it is difficult to procure arms they need and pose a bigger threat to central Israel and strategic targets in Israel. It is hard to move larger rockets around and load them due to limited space in Gaza and due to 24/7 Israeli surveillance. And it is hard to protect these military assets in the event of a wider conflict.

So they will always be under these constraints due to Gaza small landmass, the siege, and general geography of Gaza which isn't in their favor and Hezbollah will have greater edge compared to Hamas due to larger landmass in Lebanon, no siege and space/equipment to move around and conceal such weapons.

..
..

PS: Part of the segment shows they used ordinance from sunken WW1 British warships off the coast of Gaza and converted them into more rockets or material used for producing rockets.



Dariush the Great said:


> arent those the fajr 5 iranian weapons?



The second to last picture are indeed disassembled Fajr 5 rockets. They look like newer generation ones to me but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Part of Hamas training exercises:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Falcon29 said:


> Part of Hamas training exercises:


Empty show off
Can they do that in real?
Why every time Hamas launch many rockets without any kill or important damage but then Israel destroy a building with a bomb
If they love Palestinians they must think before act that can they win?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Wilhelm II said:


> Empty show off
> Can they do that in real?
> Why every time Hamas launch many rockets without any kill or important damage but then Israel destroy a building with a bomb
> If they love Palestinians they must think before act that can they win?



One cell aligned itself behind a Merkava Mark III tank, another behind a concrete watchtower, and another behind an armored personnel carrier. The militants simultaneously opened fire on their targets. The militants that attacked the tank blew open its rear door with an RPG. The tank's gunner, Corporal Gilad Shalit, was wounded by the RPG blast, suffering a broken left hand and a light shoulder wound.[19] Two of the militants then approached the tank. The RPG hit caused the tank to go up in flames, and its fire extinguisher system was activated. However, the engine stopped working and the ventilation system failed to work as a result, creating suffocating conditions inside. The tank's commander and driver climbed out to escape, and were gunned down by the militants. A militant then climbed onto the tank's turret and threw grenades into the tank, wounding another crew member.









2006 Gaza cross-border raid - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CHI RULES

Palestinian fighters look to be more well equipped however they should try to get more sophisticated anti tank weapons along with Man pads to challenge Israeli military significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

CHI RULES said:


> Palestinian fighters look to be more well equipped however they should try to get more sophisticated anti tank weapons along with Man pads to challenge Israeli military significantly.



They have but manpads only use is to keep Israeli helicopters from crossing the border. It can be used to target jets too to disrupt them but near impossible to shoot down. A big accomplishment for them would be to shoot down an Israeli chopper but the Israeli AF is the best trained in the whole region and they don't make it easy at all. 

For anti-tank missiles they have, but Israeli tanks use trophy system to intercept the missile and the Palestinians need a way around this. Their budget is very constrained though and so is their access to quality weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Falcon29 said:


> One cell aligned itself behind a Merkava Mark III tank, another behind a concrete watchtower, and another behind an armored personnel carrier. The militants simultaneously opened fire on their targets. The militants that attacked the tank blew open its rear door with an RPG. The tank's gunner, Corporal Gilad Shalit, was wounded by the RPG blast, suffering a broken left hand and a light shoulder wound.[19] Two of the militants then approached the tank. The RPG hit caused the tank to go up in flames, and its fire extinguisher system was activated. However, the engine stopped working and the ventilation system failed to work as a result, creating suffocating conditions inside. The tank's commander and driver climbed out to escape, and were gunned down by the militants. A militant then climbed onto the tank's turret and threw grenades into the tank, wounding another crew member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Gaza cross-border raid - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


But they learn of that
Sadly but Hamas can't do anything with Israeli nukes


----------



## Dariush the Great

Falcon29 said:


> They have but manpads only use is to keep Israeli helicopters from crossing the border. It can be used to target jets too to disrupt them but near impossible to shoot down. A big accomplishment for them would be to shoot down an Israeli chopper but the Israeli AF is the best trained in the whole region and they don't make it easy at all.
> 
> For anti-tank missiles they have, but Israeli tanks use trophy system to intercept the missile and the Palestinians need a way around this. Their budget is very constrained though and so is their access to quality weapons.


What do Palestinian fighters lack. What kind of weapons,logistics etc?


----------



## khansaheeb

13 komaun said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?



What an idiotic question. They are cornered in Gaza and surrounded on all sides. Where do you expect them to defend themselves? Israelis were doing airstrikes on Palestinians even before the Palestinians had rockets.

Not sure what Pakistan is playing at, why aren't Palestinians showing off Pakistani weapons we should be pumping huge amounts in retaliation for Israel supplying weapons to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dariush the Great said:


> What do Palestinian fighters lack. What kind of weapons,logistics etc?



Pretty much everything, they are not able to get quality weapons into Gaza even things like quality rifles make a difference. Their budget is too small. It's difficult for them to move weapons around during a war due to lack of air defense and need to be as stealthy as possible, which can't be done well with larger weapons. 

They need much better offensive weapons and need a solution to the Israeli drones.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Falcon29 said:


> Pretty much everything, they are not able to get quality weapons into Gaza even things like quality rifles make a difference. Their budget is too small. It's difficult for them to move weapons around during a war due to lack of air defense and need to be as stealthy as possible, which can't be done well with larger weapons.
> 
> They need much better offensive weapons and need a solution to the Israeli drones.


Has hamas requested heavy weaponry from Iran ? Or are they refraining doing so?

I think Israel relies more on its fighter jets rather than its choppers or drones. Take out their aerial superiority and they are done.


----------



## Falcon29

Dariush the Great said:


> Has hamas requested heavy weaponry from Iran ? Or are they refraining doing so?
> 
> I think Israel relies more on its fighter jets rather than its choppers or drones. Take out their aerial superiority and they are done.



I'm sure they relay their needs but I wouldn't know to what extent Iran is willing to arm them. It's difficult to deliver arms to Gaza and they have been captured by Israeli, Egypt and even ISIS in Sinai before. 

The drones are trouble as they are heavily utilized during ground invasions and enable them to quickly identify targets and strike them. If Hamas can shoot those down they can put up a better defense. Also understand during a war, Israel will put together a ground invasion very quickly to cut up Gaza into many pieces and isolate each region. This is to make it harder to move weapons around but also to hinder Palestinian firepower and ability to provide reinforcements and what not. Obviously Hamas has adjusted to this but they can only do so much. 

Israel also uses their Navy to shell Gaza from the coast. So Hamas could use anti-ship missiles and longer range mortars or even guided mortars if possible to strike Israeli artillery units near the land border. Israeli utilizes artillery very heavily during ground invasions and it is a big problem. 

Here is an example, in Al Shajiayeah, a Hamas force was fending off a ground invasion by the IDF. They managed to kill 13 soldiers in the initial parts of the invasion and afterwards the IDF began shelling the whole city like crazy and tried forcing everyone to evacuate it. Here is real footage of some shelling residents had to deal with:






...
...

Once the ground forces come in, they try to take over areas near the border and this limits Hamas's ability to fire mortars at their infantry across the border and artillery teams. Even if they had them in their arsenal they will lose opportunity to use them and that's why Israel rushes the ground invasion usually. Mortars are very valuable for Hamas, the high quality 180mm ones that is, as they are not too affected by the Iron Dome and are more effective against Israeli infantry than imprecise rockets. 

They also are having trouble with Israeli tanks due to the trophy system successfully intercepting anti-tank munitions. 

So they and Hezbollah are dealing with an army that is going to use excessive firepower but now figured out ways to limit damage to themselves and their infantry. Hezbollah gonna be able to cope better with that and they definitely study Hamas's experiences to analyze IDF tactics and how to break down their new strategies.


Dariush the Great said:


> Take out their aerial superiority and they are done.



True, and it's quite difficult for either Hamas or Hezbollah to acquire sophisticated radars and expensive missile defense systems.


----------



## Falcon29

@Dariush the Great 

The sniper rifles Iran provides them are actually quite useful in combat. You can skip to 5:54 and see a successful operation by Hamas snipers against Israeli infantry in his tank:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saraya Al Quds show off some new Badr-1 rockets and launchers:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Tomorrow will be the largest ever live fire and training exercise conducted by the Joint Operations Room(Al-Qassam Brigades, Saraya Al Quds Brigades and 10 others). Photos and video footage will be posted here.
...
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29




----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Falcon29 said:


>




The Palestinians seem to be well-armed. Is that an Israeli tank they captured?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The Palestinians seem to be well-armed. Is that an Israeli tank they captured?



It's a mockup, Israeli army would destroy any captured armor that was left behind in a ground invasion. They are simulating multiple scenarios in the exercises today, not all the pictures are working for me, though. One of the scenarios included Israeli tanks deep in Gaza suburbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

EMS teams simulating some scenarios when it comes to evacuating and getting care to the wounded:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29




----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> not all the pictures are working for me, though



I noticed that but either way, tremendous photos please keep up the great work. 

I'm so impressed with everything I see in those pics from the underwater mines to the beach landing defending to the mockup tanks and they went through the effort to even simulate all the hanging daisy chains on the turret. That is really incredible when you have to look several times and even so, tough to tell that they're mockup tanks.

The military drill discipline is truly impressive and I wonder if they're worried about performing these relatively good-sized scale beachfront invasion and defending, that the Israelis would target them from the air from either drones or fighter jets? That part alone and how they're dealing with it is also truly impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> I noticed that but either way, tremendous photos please keep up the great work.
> 
> I'm so impressed with everything I see in those pics from the underwater mines to the beach landing defending to the mockup tanks and they went through the effort to even simulate all the hanging daisy chains on the turret. That is really incredible when you have to look several times and even so, tough to tell that they're mockup tanks.
> 
> The military drill discipline is truly impressive and I wonder if they're worried about performing these relatively good-sized scale beachfront invasion and defending, that the Israelis would target them from the air from either drones or fighter jets? That part alone and how they're dealing with it is also truly impressive.



Thanks, bro.

To be honest it seems like these drills were more intended for political purposes on the domestic and regional level, they have done more extensive military drills in the past. Although it does show us a couple new things, that they are working with naval mines and have expanded their naval commando force as well as seem to be building their own(without help of Iran) standard type of surveillance drones.

They are most certainly aware of the Israeli threat from the air and these drills were intended to provide some content it appears, lol. I do wonder if they do seek to utilize these commandos to target the Israeli Navy/Israeli gas infrastructure in the sea in the event of the war. That would be much more useful than employing them as small teams for limited operations inside Israeli territory.

I believe ever since Yahya Sinwar took over as Hamas chief they have been more smart and serious about their military buildup. They need to worry less about providing symbolic victories for their base and instead focus on how to exact a price out of Israel if they want the siege removed. This means:

..
*1.) Utilize naval commandos to target the Israeli Navy rather than sending them into Israel for limited and risky operations.*
*
2.) Use tunnels in preemptive manner, not like in 2014 where they waited for Israeli ground invasion, they need to send them all at once in a preemptive manner when Israeli's don't expect it.

3.) Acquire some cruise missiles to target the Israeli Navy.

4.) Amass more longer range rockets. It is said they're focusing on increasing their arsenal of shorter range and longer range rockets, and doing away with the medium range ones(40km types). Because it is more beneficial for them to cause Israeli's to evacuate the south to put pressure on Israeli gov't and also if they can paralyze Israeli's capital and airport it will increase their bargaining power. 
*
*5.) Acquire guided missiles of some sort or develop and install guidance systems on some of their rockets.*
..
..

That is their ceiling in my opinion considering it is difficult for them to acquire arms and they are working with limited budget. I believe they understand well after 2014 that they the Israeli army is not a joke and that they performed poorly on the offensive side of things during that war. They need to spend more time building up their capabilities to have some offensive cards to play with, imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Gomig-21 said:


> that the Israelis would target them from the air from either drones or fighter jets?



That's usually what happens, but every now and then they hit pretty hard. One time, they managed to run up to a tank and plant a bomb in it from the hatchet on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Qassam Brigades military parade on May 24th, 2021:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> *Qassam Brigades military parade on May 24th, 2021:*



The legend is back... You were massively missed welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399907403706032128


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The legend is back... You were massively missed welcome back



Missed you too brother, we missed out on a lot unfortunately. There is more surprises in this conflict coming. Supposedly, next week proof of Israeli captives being alive will be released. Also Netanyahu could be on his way out if opposing parties make coalition. Contrary to the person who was saying Hamas helps Bibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399907403706032128
> 
> 
> Missed you too brother, we missed out on a lot unfortunately. There is more surprises in this conflict coming. Supposedly, next week proof of Israeli captives being alive will be released. Also Netanyahu could be on his way out if opposing parties make coalition. Contrary to the person who was saying Hamas helps Bibi.



Were they captured in this conflict or in the previous 2014 one? Hamas was provoked into this and they rose to the occasion.. Not shying away from it.... Living upto their reputation of never backing down from a good scrap..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Were they captured in this conflict or in the previous 2014 one? Hamas was provoked into this and they rose to the occasion.. Not shying away from it.... Living upto their reputation of never backing down from a conflict



During the 2014 ground invasion, Israeli's declared them dead in combat, but it is possible one or two are alive. I agree that Hamas played it well this time around, especially by uniting West Bank, Gaza and 48 territories in the struggle. Israeli's are supposedly requesting $1 billion US funding for Iron Dome refill and doubling of batteries. I wish there was a way to stop this funds transfer as I don't want our taxpayer money going to give these scumbags an advantage after their Iron Dome got outplayed. They should pay for their weapons on their own. No other US ally gets this kind of support.


----------



## Falcon29

Qassam Brigades rocket fire footage during 'Sword of Jerusalem' battle:


----------



## Falcon29

Some live footage from live streams and Palestinian residents of Gaza of rocket launches by Hamas during 'Sword of Jerusalem' campaign:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Qassam Brigades military exercises simulating incursions on Israeli military border bases: *

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471468136729915396

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

May Allah (swt) make their efforts victorious and hasten his relief for the Palestinian people. 


(Ameen)

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Five hundred Palestinian Arab revolutionaries are holding a sit-down in the mountains and conducting a guerrilla war. They cannot be defeated by less than a full-armed British division (ie fifteen thousand soldiers). 

- English General Wilson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Glad to see a lot more sniper rifles. 
They need to cause heavy casualties.
Israelis will not stop until they start dying.
Additionally, war has to be taken overseas. Money men need to be hit. Those that support and finance Israel... corporations and individuals. War must be taken to them so they know. Its not enough just to fight in gaza when the west Bank is being taken street by street because of the stupid Palestinian leaders there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

In the May 2011 war on Gaza, has anyone come across any assessment done by Palestinian resistance or countries in the region on how much damage suffered by Israel? All of the info that I could find in google seraches is pro-Zionist sites. So if someone could share that data, that would be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> In the May 2011 war on Gaza, has anyone come across any assessment done by Palestinian resistance or countries in the region on how much damage suffered by Israel? All of the info that I could find in google seraches is pro-Zionist sites. So if someone could share that data, that would be good.



We can use some of the data available based on several factors:

1.) Israel manufacturers association estimated a loss $166 million in three days of the conflict. The war on Gaza continued unto May 21. Based on this estimate you can say close to $500 million damage.




> Israel's manufacturers association said on May 13 that the loss to the economy between May 11-13 reached 540 million shekels ($166 million) because the south and centre of the country came under intense rocket fire from Gaza. That figure excluded any damage to factories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factbox: Palestinians, Israelis count cost of 11-day fight
> 
> 
> With a ceasefire due to take effect on Friday, Israelis and Palestinians counted the cost of 11 days of hostilities that disabled Gaza's sanitation facilities and other infrastructure while disrupting Israel's economy. Here are some details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



2.) IDF reported 1500 Iron dome interceptions over the course of the war on Gaza. The new interceptors are more advanced than previous ones and cost more to make. But, they also achieved economies of scale with it, so let's put it at $40,000 per interceptor.

$40,000 * 1,500 = $60,000,000




> The IDF nonetheless claims Iron Dome batteries shot down 1,500 out of the 4,360 rockets fired, ostensibly resulting in a 90% interception rate once rockets that failed to present a threat are subtracted.
> 
> Each Iron Dome battery comprises a high-resolution radar, a trailer-based control center and three or four rocket launchers each loaded with 20 Tamir interceptors missiles each costing $40,000 or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Hamas’ Arsenal Shaped The Gaza War Of May 2021
> 
> 
> Hamas launched 300 to 450 rockets daily despite the IDF counter-bombardment—50 to 100% higher than the volume of fire in a prior 2014 war. Furthermore, nearly one out of six were lobbed at more distant cities like Tel Aviv and Jerusalem, implying Hamas had increased its stocks of long-range rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



3.) Ben Gurion Airport was shut down for incoming flights on May 11 of conflict on possible longer than that. Tourism and travel contribute to something like 5.9% of Israel's GDP. Around $23 billion in 2019. Israeli El Al Airlines posted $2.2 billion revenue in 2019. It had losses due to covid but made some recovery in 2021. So we make estimate for few days closure(lets meet in middle due to covid):

12,500,000,000/365*3 = 102,739,726
1,250,000,000/365*3 = 10,273,972

*= $113,013,698.00 loss*






Israel Contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP), 1995-2019 - knoema.com


In 2019, contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP) for Israel was 5.9 %. Though Israel contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP) fluctuated substantially in recent years, it tended to decrease through 2000 - 2019 period ending at 5.9 % in 2019. The share of Travel & Tourism...




knoema.com





4.) Israeli military operational cost(minus Iron Dome):

There were 160 warplanes used, drones, naval warships, and artillery. Israeli government says 1,500 targets hit, so 1,500 sorties over the course of 10 days(links provided). According to Forbes article, bombs used were:

GBU-39
Mark 82,83,84
GBU-31 Bunker busters
Spice missiles
Spike missiles

Biden administration authorized a $735 million sale of these munitions to Israel during the fighting. On average each sortie could range from anywhere of 8 to dozens of missiles/bombs. When they were bombing roads in northern Gaza they were employing hundreds in the sorties using bunker busters. Also bunkers to try to damage other underground tunnels. So we are talking at least 5,000 missiles/bombs. The cost has to be at least 700 million to 1 billion. They also called up reserves to Gaza. Around 17,000 total. 



> https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Operation-Guardian-of-the-Walls-10-May-2021.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 civilians killed, 1,000 wounded as Israel intensifies attacks against Hamas
> 
> 
> More than 100 civilians have been killed while over 1,000 others have been wounded; Israel-Palestine conflict latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



5.) Hamas hit on oil tankers, offshore gas installations, and Israeli air bases:

Trans-Israel pipeline/tanker hit by Hamas rocket
Chevron closed Tamar gas platform off Gaza coast due to Hamas rockets
Hamas targeted Israeli military airbases, the alerts were viewable by Israel's rocket alert system, and they were clearly classified as military zones. Israel doesn't release any information in this regard.

We can say at least 50-100 million damage.



> Gaza rockets strike Israeli oil tank - News for the Energy Sector
> 
> 
> Rockets from Gaza have struck a tank connected to the Eilat Ashkelon pipeline, causing a fire that continues to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.energyvoice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire continues to blaze at Ashkelon's Trans-Israel pipeline - background
> 
> 
> Firefighters are still working to control the large fire blazing the trans-Israel energy pipeline in Ashkelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



6.) Protests inside Israel led to night time curfew orders which caused more economic damage in millions.


> Hamas says it targeted air force bases in barrages toward south, central Israel
> 
> 
> IDF says no hits reported in airfields; Israeli border towns see 3-hour overnight lull between attacks, Israeli jets hit dozens of targets in Gaza as fighting enters 10th day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



7.) 3,424 claims of compensation for property damage have been filed by Israelis as a result of the fighting: 1,724 related to damage to motor vehicles. That is at least $50,000,000 in damages.



> 2021 Israel–Palestine crisis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org




*In total:

$1.6-2.0 billion US dollars economic cost in 10 day war with Gaza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Al-Rakn Shadeed 2 Exercises between all Palestinian factions(12/29/21)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

well done 

if someone broke into my house and stole my property I would do the same 

Palestinians need to switch from 4 x 4 mounted machine guns to well trained and well armed snipers and commando teams 

they need ATGM + MANPADS 

a short range machine gun and long range sniper rifle 

and drag Israel into a urban guerrilla warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

aziqbal said:


> well done
> 
> if someone broke into my house and stole my property I would do the same
> 
> Palestinians need to switch from 4 x 4 mounted machine guns to well trained and well armed snipers and commando teams
> 
> they need ATGM + MANPADS
> 
> a short range machine gun and long range sniper rifle
> 
> and drag Israel into a urban guerrilla warfare



They do have agtm and manpads, as well as high caliber sniper rifles. Here is one of their commando teams in 2014 war doing incursion on Israeli military base near Gaza border:





They killed 5 Israeli soldiers in that operation:









Hamas tunnel raid kills 5 soldiers in southern Israel


One Palestinian gunman killed in attack on IDF post near Kibbutz Nahal Oz; IDF death toll rises to 53




www.timesofisrael.com





Here is very nice shot by Hamas sniper hitting Israeli soldier manning a tank gun:



https://www.alqassam.ps/arabic/news/details/16199

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Falcon29 said:


> We can use some of the data available based on several factors:
> 
> 1.) Israel manufacturers association estimated a loss $166 million in three days of the conflict. The war on Gaza continued unto May 21. Based on this estimate you can say close to $500 million damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) IDF reported 1500 Iron dome interceptions over the course of the war on Gaza. The new interceptors are more advanced than previous ones and cost more to make. But, they also achieved economies of scale with it, so let's put it at $40,000 per interceptor.
> 
> $40,000 * 1,500 = $60,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Ben Gurion Airport was shut down for incoming flights on May 11 of conflict on possible longer than that. Tourism and travel contribute to something like 5.9% of Israel's GDP. Around $23 billion in 2019. Israeli El Al Airlines posted $2.2 billion revenue in 2019. It had losses due to covid but made some recovery in 2021. So we make estimate for few days closure(lets meet in middle due to covid):
> 
> 12,500,000,000/365*3 = 102,739,726
> 1,250,000,000/365*3 = 10,273,972
> 
> *= $113,013,698.00 loss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP), 1995-2019 - knoema.com
> 
> 
> In 2019, contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP) for Israel was 5.9 %. Though Israel contribution of travel and tourism to GDP (% of GDP) fluctuated substantially in recent years, it tended to decrease through 2000 - 2019 period ending at 5.9 % in 2019. The share of Travel & Tourism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoema.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Israeli military operational cost(minus Iron Dome):
> 
> There were 160 warplanes used, drones, naval warships, and artillery. Israeli government says 1,500 targets hit, so 1,500 sorties over the course of 10 days(links provided). According to Forbes article, bombs used were:
> 
> GBU-39
> Mark 82,83,84
> GBU-31 Bunker busters
> Spice missiles
> Spike missiles
> 
> Biden administration authorized a $735 million sale of these munitions to Israel during the fighting. On average each sortie could range from anywhere of 8 to dozens of missiles/bombs. When they were bombing roads in northern Gaza they were employing hundreds in the sorties using bunker busters. Also bunkers to try to damage other underground tunnels. So we are talking at least 5,000 missiles/bombs. The cost has to be at least 700 million to 1 billion. They also called up reserves to Gaza. Around 17,000 total.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) Hamas hit on oil tankers, offshore gas installations, and Israeli air bases:
> 
> Trans-Israel pipeline/tanker hit by Hamas rocket
> Chevron closed Tamar gas platform off Gaza coast due to Hamas rockets
> Hamas targeted Israeli military airbases, the alerts were viewable by Israel's rocket alert system, and they were clearly classified as military zones. Israel doesn't release any information in this regard.
> 
> We can say at least 50-100 million damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.) Protests inside Israel led to night time curfew orders which caused more economic damage in millions.
> 
> 
> 7.) 3,424 claims of compensation for property damage have been filed by Israelis as a result of the fighting: 1,724 related to damage to motor vehicles. That is at least $50,000,000 in damages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In total:
> 
> $1.6-2.0 billion US dollars economic cost in 10 day war with Gaza*




Inshaa'Allah, they'll have more potent weapons next time the Palestinians come under attack. They need air defense, anti-ship, and bigger ballistic and cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

man i wish hamas leaders werent some corrupt people with profit and politics in mind they have good men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hydration said:


> man i wish hamas leaders werent some corrupt people with profit and politics in mind they have good men



Every leadership has good and bad, Hamas not an exception. There are some in Hamas who are better than others, and some I don't like. Hamas is much more than the couple dozen politicians you always see. Among Hamas base itself we do not like some of our own politicians which we know have some personal motives. However, we do not feel its appropriate time to settle that because of our reality we live in and helpless situation which require some more traditional type of politicians to interact with outside world and manage our relationships with neighbors/allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The footage is amazing to say the least although you are banned for some reason keep it up


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> The footage is amazing to say the least although you are banned for some reason keep it up


 
Yeah it's too bad, he was the only Palestinian on this board. Very intelligent individual and quite strong-minded. He'll be missed for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah it's too bad, he was the only Palestinian on this board. Very intelligent individual and quite strong-minded. He'll be missed for sure.


He or she argued with iranians too much and iranians have some weird grab on this website's mods because of their nationality oh well i guess this is life

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah it's too bad, he was the only Palestinian on this board. Very intelligent individual and quite strong-minded. He'll be missed for sure.





Hydration said:


> He or she argued with iranians too much and iranians have some weird grab on this website's mods because of their nationality oh well i guess this is life



I don't think he's perma-ban


----------



## khansaheeb

Gabriel92 said:


> I remember your last thread about it,and i was impressed about their equipements and their personal gears..... where do all these equipments come from ? Iran ? black market ?


India



13 komaun said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?


You been watching Israeli Broadcasting Channel news?


----------



## Hydration

PakFactor said:


> I don't think he's perma-ban


Well how much? i would love to see him back cabt lose our only palestnian


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> He or she argued with iranians too much and iranians have some weird grab on this website's mods because of their nationality oh well i guess this is life


"He", definitely a "he" and not a she! lol. You're right about how passionate he was defending Islam against certain other elements. Probably unnecessary to devote so much energy and passion to that topic and keep most of it to one's self. But, there are many Muslims who feel the need to defend the Sunah to whatever limits it takes, Hey, so be it. 

BTW, I've lost the emoji icon on the post bar!? Not sure what the heck happened!



PakFactor said:


> I don't think he's perma-ban



I thought all bans now are permanent ones? I got an infraction last week for insulting Erdogan but the mod (whom I wont name) claimed the ban was because I insulted a "nationality and/or member" lolololol!!! Couldn't be further from the truth and I was really disappointed not for the infraction, I couldn't care less about that even when I was told that it was the first of three that would lead to a ban! looool, I was more upset with the untruth of the reason. How is insulting a member or nationality when I insulted Erdogan?!?!?! lol If I had a dollar for every time I saw Sisi getting pummeled with insults on this forum, I'd be a billionaire!!! But I didn't go crying to any mods about it lol. Then I tried reaching him to discuss and couldn't even deliver a message, Every means was blocked in some way or another. I thought that was a bit lame TBH, Members who feel they need to know more about why they were penalized should be able to at least ask. Anywhoooo....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Hydration said:


> Well how much? i would love to see him back cabt lose our only palestnian





Gomig-21 said:


> "He", definitely a "he" and not a she! lol. You're right about how passionate he was defending Islam against certain other elements. Probably unnecessary to devote so much energy and passion to that topic and keep most of it to one's self. But, there are many Muslims who feel the need to defend the Sunah to whatever limits it takes, Hey, so be it.
> 
> BTW, I've lost the emoji icon on the post bar!? Not sure what the heck happened!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all bans now are permanent ones? I got an infraction last week for insulting Erdogan but the mod (whom I wont name) claimed the ban was because I insulted a "nationality and/or member" lolololol!!! Couldn't be further from the truth and I was really disappointed not for the infraction, I couldn't care less about that even when I was told that it was the first of three that would lead to a ban! looool, I was more upset with the untruth of the reason. How is insulting a member or nationality when I insulted Erdogan?!?!?! lol If I had a dollar for every time I saw Sisi getting pummeled with insults on this forum, I'd be a billionaire!!! But I didn't go crying to any mods about it lol. Then I tried reaching him to discuss and couldn't even deliver a message, Every means was blocked in some way or another. I thought that was a bit lame TBH, Members who feel they need to know more about why they were penalized should be able to at least ask. Anywhoooo....



I agree we should be able to ask questions during a ban. I was banned for a month arguing with UK Queens panty licker Aziqbal, I couldn’t even respond to mod. But then it went away. 

As for how long no idea could be a month or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hydration said:


> Well how much? i would love to see him back cabt lose our only palestnian


It's not about being Palestinian, just speaking the truth against hypocrites. It's the same Shia extremist mod @Foxtrot Alpha that is obsessed with Iran over his own country. If you don't pray to Iran-Al-Dajjal he wants you permabanned. I don't care to get permabanned anyway. Allah is the only one worthy of worship and never will I give in to haters of God that want us to worship evil and actively are fighting against God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

i guess hes banned forever now damn


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The mujahedeen in the Holy Land are testing air defense systems. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516452217309605892

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517979159926087682

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517979159926087682


Israel is americas weakness and will be its downfall



The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517979159926087682


Palestinian rulers are to blame. They have not stretched the zionists by hitting them globally. Every sympathiser, every jew or non jew paying for Israeli occupation should be a target as should his or her family. Until they are hurting they won't stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Palestinian Islamic Jihad shows off new Jenin-series drones:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Falcon29 said:


> *Palestinian Islamic Jihad shows off new Jenin-series drones:*


Make 10s of thousand sof them and make sure youbhit every airbase going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Falcon29 said:


> *Palestinian Islamic Jihad shows off new Jenin-series drones:*


Thanks for sharing those delightful pictures ✌️ and welcome back


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520238794124840960
Canaan was there long before Judea. The descendants of the Canaanites - proved through DNA studies - are Levantine people..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520397320969498624

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mudas777

13 komaun said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?


Have you seen the size of the Gazza and the population the territory holds. They hardly are going to fire the rockets from the Israeli territory now, are they?


----------



## Trango Towers

13 komaun said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> i have one questions why do Palestinians fighters launch rockets from crowded or near public places like schools in Gaza.I have seen NDTV documentary which give Israelis an excuse to airstrike?


I have one question.
Did you ask yourself why you are influenced by zionist fascists media to ask a question that they peddle without engaging you brain and looking at the concentration camp called gaza????
Shame you will go though life easily influenced by everyone and everything. Sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533206025872224256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The completion of Egyptian projects in Gaza and a great development.. Egypt kept its promise..


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548084296899907586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548081858541338630


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548436308263022593
The palestnians won every single fight against the israelis in 1948 is the summary of this thread more details inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt implements the largest reconstruction project in Palestine


----------



## Sineva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556302282454712320*Made in Palestine*








The quality of the locals products does seem to be getting a lot better


----------

